# Clay mitts



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ive just been given as a present, one of the clay bar cloths, has anybody got any advice on how best to use them,the reason im asking is i clayed my car a few months ago and think i must have picked some grit up in the clay and im going to have to get the machine polisher out as i think the clay bar was actually a brillo pad in disguise.Any body used one and if so do you have to keep cleaning it whilst doing the paintwork


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> ive just been given as a present, one of the clay bar cloths, has anybody got any advice on how best to use them,the reason im asking is i clayed my car a few months ago and think i must have picked some grit up in the clay and im going to have to get the machine polisher out as i think the clay bar was actually a brillo pad in disguise.Any body used one and if so do you have to keep cleaning it whilst doing the paintwork


I have one mate and I think they are great.

Took less than an hour to clay my RS. I used very soapy water and prepped the mitt on the windows first. Then I loaded the mitt with soapy water and made sure the panel was covered and began the process. Needed very little pressure and used straight lines.

Great addition to the detailing kit 

Daz


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for that I'll get my finger out then and get it done prior to my getting the da out to get all the small marks out from the claybar


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Used the clay mit spot on and so much easier. Just a couple of questions when you have used it it advised to let it dry out or keep it damp and when I come to use it again do I need to give it a good wash to decontaminate it


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad your pleased mate 

I just leave mine clean and dampish in the plastic bag.

Not sure on any official care guidelines though.

Daz


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------

